# How accurate is baby's sex at 16 week scan?



## sandandsun

Hi, ladies. My hubby and I have decided to purchase a private scan "combo" deal at a local ultrasound place. It has a great reputation.

I get one scan in 2D, 3D, and 4D at 16 weeks, where they will also determine if the baby is a boy or girl. Between 25 to 35 weeks, I'll get another 3D & 4D scan with some other things included.

I really want to go at 16 weeks just to see the baby again because I'm impatient. Finding out the sex is just a bonus!

Has anyone had an ultrasound at 16 weeks? Was the sex correct? I'd love to share the news with our close family if so! :)


----------



## RoxieHart

At 16 weeks it is usually quite clear what the gender is, babies 'downstairs' become clearer. I've had scans for both my babies at 16 weeks and with my daughter it was the only one I got (daughter wasn't cooperating at 20 week scan) so we couldn't confirm she was a girl! 16 week scan was correct, she of course was a girl! 

This baby, I had a 16 week scan, they told me boy, and today I went for my 20 week scan and they confirmed it was very clearly a boy! :)


----------



## Spacey

I had my first scan this pregnancy at 17 weeks, and you could see it was a boy. Which was confirmed again at 22 weeks. I think 16 weeks would be pretty easily seen too so long as baby cooperates! Good luck!!!


----------



## sandandsun

Thanks for the quick replies, ladies! I'm so glad they were accurate for both of you. Now I'm really excited!! :) My scan is next Wednesday, at 16+2. I'll report back!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I would say pretty accurate as the ladies have said above.

With my son, I had a scan at 16 weeks due to the scan being booked near christmas and it had to be moved.
They said that he looked like a boy and the scan at 20 weeks confirmed the same as what they had said.

Good luck and I hope you get what you're after :)


----------



## RoxieHart

sandandsun said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, ladies! I'm so glad they were accurate for both of you. Now I'm really excited!! :) My scan is next Wednesday, at 16+2. I'll report back!

Yay! Looking forward to an update on Wednesday! Do you have a 12 week scan photo so we can guess? :)


----------



## emmi26

very accurate hun we had ours last saturday i was 16 weeks 4 days at the time and it was crystal clear shes a girl :) 3 lines no mistake at 16 weeks my sons bits were also clearly visable too 

emma


----------



## babe2ooo

I was told that 17weeks was the best time to have a scan to find out sex. Which is when we had ours


----------



## VickyLou

I had a scan at 16weeks, baby wouldn't cooperate but they thought a girl, they called me back for another at 18 weeks again they said girl, had it confirmed at 20 weeks and again at 21+3 weeks :) 

Good luck with the scan. Hope little one cooperates for you :)


----------



## sandandsun

Thanks so much, ladies!! Great news to know it's accurate. I wish I could skip ahead to next week! :) Luckily, if baby doesn't cooperate, this package includes return visits until he/she does cooperate!



RoxieHart said:


> sandandsun said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies, ladies! I'm so glad they were accurate for both of you. Now I'm really excited!! :) My scan is next Wednesday, at 16+2. I'll report back!
> 
> Yay! Looking forward to an update on Wednesday! Do you have a 12 week scan photo so we can guess? :)Click to expand...

Roxie, yes, I do!! I'll attach it here. Let me know what you think. :)
 



Attached Files:







12weekscan.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## RoxieHart

sandandsun said:


> Thanks so much, ladies!! Great news to know it's accurate. I wish I could skip ahead to next week! :) Luckily, if baby doesn't cooperate, this package includes return visits until he/she does cooperate!
> 
> 
> 
> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandandsun said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies, ladies! I'm so glad they were accurate for both of you. Now I'm really excited!! :) My scan is next Wednesday, at 16+2. I'll report back!
> 
> Yay! Looking forward to an update on Wednesday! Do you have a 12 week scan photo so we can guess? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Roxie, yes, I do!! I'll attach it here. Let me know what you think. :)Click to expand...

Aww such a lovely clear photo! I have to admit I'm really bad at the guesses! But I'm thinking :blue: ! Look forward to your announcement! :)


----------



## sandandsun

RoxieHart said:


> sandandsun said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, ladies!! Great news to know it's accurate. I wish I could skip ahead to next week! :) Luckily, if baby doesn't cooperate, this package includes return visits until he/she does cooperate!
> 
> 
> 
> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandandsun said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies, ladies! I'm so glad they were accurate for both of you. Now I'm really excited!! :) My scan is next Wednesday, at 16+2. I'll report back!
> 
> Yay! Looking forward to an update on Wednesday! Do you have a 12 week scan photo so we can guess? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Roxie, yes, I do!! I'll attach it here. Let me know what you think. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww such a lovely clear photo! I have to admit I'm really bad at the guesses! But I'm thinking :blue: ! Look forward to your announcement! :)Click to expand...


Thanks! So far, several people (with the exception of one) have guessed boy, so I'm almost expecting to hear "boy" on Wednesday. If it's a girl, it'll be more of a surprise! :) I'm happy with either. :)


----------



## littlefishygg

I was told boy at 16 weeks and in the 3 scans I have since we have definitely confirmed that he is all boy! It was nice and clear at 16 weeks as well, me and my OH saw his little bits and knew he was a boy before the sonographer even said it.


----------



## SteffieLee

Absolutely accurate at 16 weeks. I found out at 14+4 with this baby and my ds actually and it was definitely right with both. ;)


----------



## SteffieLee

Oooh just saw your scan pic. That's a hard one. Nub looks boyish at first glance but I think the baby's butt curls up a bit. If so then it'd be parallel and would mean girlish. Soooo Im torn.


----------



## bdb84

We found out the gender, of both children, at 16 weeks.


----------



## sandandsun

SteffieLee said:


> Oooh just saw your scan pic. That's a hard one. Nub looks boyish at first glance but I think the baby's butt curls up a bit. If so then it'd be parallel and would mean girlish. Soooo Im torn.

Thanks, everyone! Gosh, I'm just so excited for Wednesday!! :)

Steffie, I agree with you! Hmm...I'm wondering now if it's going to be a girl because so many people have said boy?! Or maybe everyone's right? We'll know in 6 days!


----------



## allisonmh

I had a private ultrasound at 15 weeks and it was very clearly a boy. We actually went back last week at 25 weeks for the 4d and saw his junk in 4d! Hahaha! That'll be one of those embarrassing photos when he's older. Lol


----------



## amyleigh89

I'm going for a scan tomorrow at 15+5. I would have probably waited until next weekend but my Mum is coming down to visit and I wanted her to be there x


----------



## OhMJH

Going to disagree with everyone! We were told Boy at 16 weeks, then confirmed girl on a 4D scan at 20 weeks. I may have just been an exception but I wouldn't buy anything too gender specific until that 20 week scan.


----------



## Genevevex

I am so impatient to know what this baby is. We have an ultrasound center that guarantees they can find out at 14 weeks, and if the baby doesn't cooperate or they can't tell, you can come back later for free. I'm going to try them out next week at 14+1. We shall see. ;)


----------

